# My new purchase :D



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

Went down to Abbey at the weekend to get a couple of pics of my newly purchased beast 























































Cant wait to pick it up, having a couple of bits done to tidy it up and make it mine 

Thank you Dan and Mark for all your help, love you long time 

Matt


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice...  bet you cant wait... I hope they will give it a wash for you first though..!! Hell Dan doesnt do much... that would keep him occupied for an afternoon...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one....you'll enjoy that  

Now the thicko question.........what are all those additional pipes running across the front of the engine bay ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That has to be the weirdest piping setup I have ever seen!! Any details?


----------



## Meister (Mar 21, 2003)

Very Nice!  

That looks like it has got a few "extra" horses ... don't be shy, give us the spec :smokin:.

Bet you'll have loads of fun in that m8! Nice buy!

Marco


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

DCD said:


> *That has to be the weirdest piping setup I have ever seen!! Any details? *


ditto 
nice though


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car.

could the pipng be for external wastegate?? if so why would you have it all the way over there??

James.


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

*hehe*

Apparantly it was used by a very well known street Racer in Japan....for Street Racing lol

The pipe work is custom made pipe work for the twin TD05's......

This is the spec:

92 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R 
2.6 twin TD05 rolling bearing hybrid turbo's 
external wastegate (hehe Screamer )
uprated intercooler 
uprated injectors 
uprated fuel regulator 
boost controller 
turbo timer 
gauges everywhere 
hks exhaust - TRUST POWER EXTREME
coilovers

and why its there i'm having R33 brake conversion, AVCR boost controller, N1 air ducts, clear indicators (raaah they're not cheap), F-CON V PRO, and some nice big dish 17" alloys (as the poll).

Thank you for everyone's feedback......

Matt


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sounds very nice mate....look forward to seeing that.

Has it not got 17's on already ? What are they ?


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

yer but they look minging and are only temp...

did you see the one's i want.....

Alloys

Matt


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Good to see something different being put on a 32 - like 'em.

I'd love a set of GT4's - like on Mark's car...but my cash has to go on other areas of the car at the moment...


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

they are very very nice andare just phattt for the pure reason they are nismo but i'm happy with my choice even thought the terrible two (dan + mark) are trying to temp me into some others...

I love it down there but i always seem to come home and ring the bank enquiring about a loan 

Matt


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Nice alloys ...*

Which colour are you going for?


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

*hehe photoshop*

I'm getting them in gunmetal grey to match the car.......look how phatttt they look 










proper bo !!! 

Matt


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Excellent choice*

Car looks fantastic


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

thank you.......its abbey motorsport who should get all the glory they've been so helpfull

 :smokin:

Matt


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Pretty weird piping eh? All custom made in Japan to suit the turbo setup, its beautifully made and must have taken a lot of time and money to produce to the standard that it is.

The external wastegate piping is well off the pictures as it (for those that don't know) extends down from each of the primary 3-branch manifolds into a small collector and then into the wastegate and out through a 5-inch long pipe that points out just infront of the downpipe, Matt has yet to experience the joy that is an open wastegate in a busy public place - noone forgets their first time, its a proper shocker!, let me see if I can use "Text-o-sound (tm)" to translate the effect of the wastegate opening up...

brrrrrrmm, burmmmmmm, burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHPPPPP  

Obviously with the FCON Pro being fitted, the airflow meters can be totally ditched and the turbos can be run wide open, this is only recommended for moments of temporary insanity and shouldnt be made into a habit for road use 

Anyways, its all progressing nicely Matt, don't you worry 

Dan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Off topic*

Danoh,

Been to your website. It's okay mate, there are people that can help.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Why thank you Mr.F, that is by far the greatest compliment I have received


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dan0h,

That's one of the best audio-to-text grabs I've 'heard'. Nice one!
You seem to have caught the true essence of the external wastegate noise.
However, it still does not prepare you for the physical assault on your eardrums  :smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Haha, thanks Bean  I do try  Matt is going to love it!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Looking good*

I'll see you tomorrow danOh as I'm dropping me car off for its final fettling with you guys :smokin: .

As usual I'll have an Almond Croissant and a Latte please Dan .

Glen


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Gauges Everywhere ...*

lol

At least your passenger will have something to focus on when travelling at Warp Factor X.

Ah cannae gi'er nae moh cap'n ...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Looking good*

Excellent, its always nice to see you Glen, looking forward to it 

Dan.





TOKYO said:


> *I'll see you tomorrow danOh as I'm dropping me car off for its final fettling with you guys :smokin: .
> 
> As usual I'll have an Almond Croissant and a Latte please Dan .
> 
> Glen *


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

dan0h said:


> *Pretty weird piping eh? All custom made in Japan to suit the turbo setup,
> Dan *


They are pipes for the re-circ dump valve, the stock plastic pipe behind the intercooler is probably not quite up to the job, also am guessing it will have a big intercooler which sometimes means bining the plastic pipe.

Cord


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

I thought I'd had a good guess at what they were, for all I know they could have been rotisserie's for RB Gourmet moments!!

I'll be seeing you today as well Dan-man !!

Byee,

J.


----------

